# Visit to Panmunjom The Peace Village



## Pecos (Aug 25, 2021)

In 1986, my wife and I were given permission to join a small group and visit Panmunjom, the "peace village between North and South Korea. These photos are from that carefully controlled visit. It was in the dead of winter and very cold.
I have also included a photo taken during actual monthly negotiations between Rear Admiral Charles Horne III and his North Korean counterparts.
The First photo is of the North Korean Guard inside the negotiating room.
The Second is of Mrs. Pecos inside the negotiating room, I am standing next to her fumbling with my camera.
This Third photo is of the North Korean Guard tower near the entrance.
The Fourth Photo is of actual negotiations in 1986. Rear Admiral Horne was one of my reporting seniors.
The Fifth photo is of Mrs. Pecos inside the village looking down on the North Korean
Barracks area.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2021)

Interesting pics Pecos.. interesting back story... . Does it feel like it was close to 40 years ago ?


----------



## Pecos (Aug 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Interesting pics Pecos.. interesting back story... . Does it feel like it was close to 40 years ago ?


For a day like that, it still doesn't seem like it was that long ago. It was a sobering day.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 25, 2021)

If you look closely at the poster in that negotiating room, you will see a picture of the USS Pueblo, so that was the topic of this particular meeting. Outside the windows, you will see more North Koreans, a camera crew, and UN !
Military wearing the UN armband.

Rear Admiral Horne was not a man to be trifled with. His father and grandfather father were both Admirals with a history going way back. Admiral Horne had a PHD in one of the sciences and was the Navy’s expert on mine warfare. He had also mastered The Glare, and having experienced it, I thought my eyeballs might freeze. 

I actually did get along with him extremely well, and he was quite a help to my Command.


----------



## MrPants (Aug 25, 2021)

WOW! That's something very unique to have experienced first hand. How special!!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jules (Aug 25, 2021)

What an exceptional experience.  Thanks for sharing it.


----------

